# i need a new mobile



## Nick16 (13 May 2011)

hi all, i know theres some lovely techy people on here so id thought id ask here!

im after a new smart phone (not the iphone) but im confused with which ones are best etc... 

im looking at...

 blackberry 3G
HTC Desire HD
HTC Incredible S (is there any differances between this and the above HTC?)
HTC Wildfire (although prefer the other HTC's) 
Samsung Galaxy S (and the slightly cheaper Ace) 

i would be using the internet obviously, but im not a heavy user, 500mb would be fine for me. (googling, facebook, the usual)

i do text alot so i like to have unlimited messages or over 500 a month, and im fine with 200 mins. 

i like the phone to have a good camera and a decent flash if possible as im always in dingy places like pubs with horrible low light. i know the samsungs dont have flash which is a bit of a let down as they are really good phones. 

ive been on CPWH and done some side by side comparisons but im still struggling. has anyone got one of the above phones and can offer some help?


----------



## nayr88 (13 May 2011)

Hello mate

I've got a blackberry bold, the new one.

i really like it  can't advise on who to go with for the contract as my sister works for tmoble so I get a lot of texts minutes ect really cheap, there signel isn't great to be honest though.

I'm due an upgrade, if it wasn't so cheap I wouldn't go back to them, I'm looking at an iphone but now you've mentioned the HTC phones I'd be rude not to have a look at them.


----------



## Tom (13 May 2011)

Don't get a blackberry over an HTC! I have the Wildfire and I really do like it - It is a bit slow sometimes and the screen isn't the best around, but both those issues are resolved in the higher models.


----------



## Nick16 (13 May 2011)

ive been looking closer at the HTC desire HD. and it does look amazing. 

camera is fab and excellent sound / camera and video quality, with a decent flash as well. 

only a couple of negatives really it seems... 

battery life (as usual with most smart phones, but remember this phone has a huge screen to power!!) 
the camera protrudes out the back which means its always resting/rubbing on surfaces - (i will probs get a case so that should be eliminated)

well worth a look mate.


----------



## Stu Worrall (13 May 2011)

when I was looking it was either the HTC desire or the iphone4.  I went with the iphone in the end but I did check out the HTC HD and it seemed a little bit too big to me although I dont have big hands.  Do they still make the non HD version?


----------



## LondonDragon (13 May 2011)

If you looking for a good phone with Android then look for nothing other than the Samsung Galaxy S II which came out couple weeks ago, large 4.3" screen, dual core CPU, and very thin and light, if thats too big you have the HTC Desire the normal one, don't get a Wildfire you will be disappointed with it.

If you buying one for the Apps then there is the iPhone off course.


----------



## niru (13 May 2011)

You might also want to try SonyEricsson Xperia models. For all you know SE phones have the best cameras to my knowledge. They are alsmot like a dedicated camera with loads of functionality and flash (of course!), smile detection, exposure & metering control, and great video shoot mode, image stabilizer (usefull when coming out of pubs  )...

The android OS is a good one as well. I prefer this user control much more than iphone.. Plus its cheaper


----------



## Nick16 (13 May 2011)

its just the cost of the galaxy 2 that puts me off. i only really want a 12 month contract, so it means im going to be paying around £20 a month for what i want in terms of usage, but i would have to stump up £350 for the phone to start with. 

whereas its 250 for the desire HD... in my opinion im not sure im getting 40% more phone


----------



## LondonDragon (13 May 2011)

The Desire HD is a great phone also, you won't be disappointed 

The Incredible and Desire HD are very similar:

http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?id ... hone2=3468

They both have the same CPU and GPU so the only difference is the screen size.


----------



## m_attt (13 May 2011)

nokia N8, it has a 12 mega pix camera (zenon flash), and a HD video recorder. the quality is brilliant. they also com with free turn by turn sat nav and speed camera detection. can get loads of aps. and has loads of other great features on it.

talk mobile (vodaphone network) can get 600mins, unlimited data, 1000 texts for £25, cheaper if not fussed on minuites.


----------



## mdhardy01 (13 May 2011)

But why not the iPhone ?
Matt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m_attt (13 May 2011)

big outlay for the phone, and expensive monthly contracts, when many others will do the same


----------



## danmil3s (13 May 2011)

ive had my htc desire for about 4 weeks now and its a fantastic bit of kit. i think they do a mini htc desire hd now as well, if the full size one is to big. although i worried about that but after using the internet on it for a hour im glad it is big. i wouldn't go Nokia again after my n97  rubbish phone ovi store is terrible. no one wants to make apps for symbian os as its not much cop even the new bloke at Nokia said hes going to bin it. i think you should take a good look at the htc. im well impressed.


----------



## Nick16 (13 May 2011)

iphones are a total waste of money... expensive outlay and monthly cost as already said, plus insurace is more than any other phone (along with blackberrys) because thieves target them... why pay a fortune for a name? 

people that buy them seem to want to jump on some wagon if you ask me... trends change fast and people will want a new iphone in 3 months, thus wasting £500+.. seeing as the iphone5 prototypes are already being leaked..

i like the look of the Desire HD.. im also after a charging dock for the phone as opposed to just a cable... but im not sure im that bothered with the USB connection that you get with them... (suppose it would be handy!) will the charger dock just work fine as a charger without the USB being plugged in? i guess it will.....??

isnt the incredible also known as the HD2? reviews hint towards the HD actually being easier to use...


----------



## Piece-of-fish (14 May 2011)

I was talking the same about the iphone until i got one   
Moved from having an HTC HD for 1,5 years and i am more than happy. 6 months iphone 4 now.
Quality of touch screen is incomparable. No phoned get even close to iphone on that.
Speed also.
Dont know if iphone 3 had search and copy paste functions but 4th has them as HTC which was important point for me when switching.
HTCs screen wont flip normally whereas on iphone i type texts 2x faster.
GPS signal in TomTom is found within 3 sec ALL THE TIME NO MATTER WHAT AND IS VERY PRECISE. HTC sucks here so much    Even dedicated tomtom devices suck hugely    (For all London residents )
The one and only thing which i lack is the ability to use it as a hard drive without software.

So the conclusion:
1 to many iphone only!


----------



## Nick16 (14 May 2011)

but compared to my current samsung tocco lite, any smart phone is better! i think i would rather buck the trend and go with HTC  

plus the money side of it, if im saving a fiver a month and a hundred quid initial cost, thats alot more holiday or fish!


----------



## flygja (14 May 2011)

If the Desire HD and Incredible S are going for the price, I'd recommend the Incredible S. I just got myself one a month ago. The screen is alot better than the HD though its slightly smaller but otherwise the specs are about the same. The Inc's camera is a bit disappointing at 8mp tho. Go check it out at a store yourself. The Super LCD screen sold me.


----------



## Mark Evans (14 May 2011)

iphone 4 everytime. Unreal things indeed. 

I've played around with other similar phones, and they simply dont come close to an iPhone. I've got about 3 laying around the house. got through 4 in one year  .... i'm kinda clumsy


----------



## Ian Holdich (14 May 2011)

up to 3 months ago i would have said iphone every time, however after my charging inlet stopped working and then the little black button after 14months, O2 and Apple couldn't give a toss. Apple is the only phone company to offer just a 12 month warranty on their phones, the rest offer 18-24months. That's the average contract life. My contact runs out in 6 months time and i'm not paying £250 to get it fixed, i see no point. I won't be upgrading to another iphone and lining Steve 'blahblahblahblah' Jobbs pocket again.

HTC desire for me i reckon.


----------



## Nick16 (14 May 2011)

there isnt much to choose between the HD and the incredible S. 

incredible has a slightly longer battery life and the front facing camera (1.3mp) - which is cr*p and i wont use when you have an 8mp on the back. and how many normal people do video calling on their phone? 

the HD has a .3 of an inch bigger screen... and the camera / video seems clearer. (a winner for me) 

thats about all the differances....

battery life isnt a biggy for me, as im always near a power socket!


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (14 May 2011)

Blackberry are best suited for business use IMO I have two one for site and a torch for rest of time so it doesn't get smashed to bits climbing on scaffolds. The email function is great just enter your address and pass and its set up good to go. One really strong point is the ability to seamlessly switch phones. If for instance I lost or had my phone stolen I can go to blackberry protect web site, shut down, lock the phone and wipe all data from it remotely. I can even find where the phone is to inform whoever needs to know. When you get another BB phone u can just login to your blackberry account with it and it restores all your settings, apps, contacts etc onto the new phone and your good to go as if you never lost it.

I agree Iphones are the hardest to get a deal on. Even when your out of contract with them the iphone paygo tarrifs aren't up to much. I hear a lot of good things about HTC desire and other androids. Depend what you use you phone for most I guess. Generally though Nokia for Camera, Iphones for apps, Blackberry security and business is usually how I see it.


----------



## gbagger (19 May 2011)

+1 for nokia n8


----------



## Alastair (19 May 2011)

I've had a htc desire, and now on the iPhone 4. To be honest, certain features on the iPhone are great, camera isn't too bad too. But to be honest the htc desire was an awesome phone and im sad I sold it. Multiple screens, widgets the lot. And was very thin and comfortable in your hand. If I'm using my iPhone out of it's case I've come close so many times to dropping the thing and I'd cry if I did that given the front and back are glass.,
If your concerned about battery life, htc batteries can be calibrated by using a method involving charging fully, disconnecting, turning off, charging fully, turning back on and charging again. Did wonders for mine anyway. 
Only downsides to the iPhone, is the ridiculous monthly tariffs charged. But then again they can do that as after they know people will pay that purely for the fact they can own the latest iPhone..I've had a blackberry too, but browsing isn't brilliant on those...

Hope that helps a bit

Alastair


----------



## ghostsword (19 May 2011)

I was a heavy blackberry user, had one since 2005, currently got a storm, but none is as close to the iPhone 4.

I was against the iPhone for a long time, the price were too ridiculous for me to justify having one. This was until I saw the 3 offer, unlimited web access for just £35 per month. Now that I a great deal and the phone is fantastic!


.


----------

